# Apache Order Time



## svscone (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

We are new to motorhomes and ordered an Apache 632 back in November. Have just been told by the dealer (no names to be mentioned) that it will not be ready this month as promised.

Is this a normal timescale? Or should I be worried?

Thanks.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on how much deposit you left and who the dealer is... !!

I never have the patience to order a new van and wait so cant answer about delivery times but have seen mentions of delivery dates being moved about..


Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Seems like a long time but it depends on several factors:
a) the availability of the base vehicle in your specification
b) the backlog at the factory

We ordered our Apache in Oct 2011 at the NEC show and it was handed over to us on 19th April 2012.

Have you contacted Auto-Trail directly to ask when the vehicle will be coming off the production line? That might put your mind at rest. 

Note that that your dealer will probably want it in their workshop for a week or two before they hand it over to you. 

Bill


----------



## Blic49 (May 24, 2013)

We ordered 634 at the NEC show in October and told it would be ready March/April. It was!!


----------



## svscone (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks all

looks like I should just be patient but I will contact Autotrail.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

The Autotrail models are all built in batches of similar models, so they have a diary date of when particular models are going to be built well in advance.

Our last van was ordered in July 2011 for promised delivery end of October 2011 and it arrived a week early.


----------



## svscone (Oct 25, 2012)

whey hey!!

finally picked it up!!!!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

It will have been worth waiting that extra month. Enjoy


----------



## svscone (Oct 25, 2012)

Maybe we got carried away with the euphoria of actually picking our mh up but we've just realised it's actually the WRONG model!!!!!
We ordered a super lo-line and guess what - they've delivered a lo-line. 

Personally I'm not too bothered but the Mrs specifically wanted the super one and did actually wonder when she first saw it - but didn't want to make a fuss.

Dealer is now shut - so they may get an earful tomorrow.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ouch - that's a tough one! Have you double checked the order you signed? If the order is correct then I can see an interesting discussion with the dealer tomorrow!
Hope you manage to resolve the problem to your satisfaction.
Bill


----------



## svscone (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks Bill

Yes - the order form is correct!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I know what would be happening if that was me and the dealer had made the mistake. If the van was ok I would be saying BIG discount or take it back.. !!


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Tell them you don't want it. Discount or freebies will follow. I ordered a van some years back and it came without the Abs I asked for. I flat refused to take it. They eventually said ok and I waited for another with my trade in deal intact but had to wait another three months.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

svscone said:


> Maybe we got carried away with the euphoria of actually picking our mh up but we've just realised it's actually the WRONG model!!!!!
> We ordered a super lo-line and guess what - they've delivered a lo-line.
> 
> Personally I'm not too bothered but the Mrs specifically wanted the super one and did actually wonder when she first saw it - but didn't want to make a fuss.
> ...


How dissapointing. Mind you, the extra storage cupboards may come in handy.

We ordered an overcab because we thought we would sleep up there, but finally decided to make the bed up in the lounge as it was more covenient (for night visits to the loo) but the overcab is a great place to store the bedding during the day.

Hope that you get a satifactory result from your dealer.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We went for the hi line purposely but find as above also find the storage invaluable during the day as well as while travelling.


----------

